# Chrome  beauty



## Krishna Murthy (Mar 29, 2011)

Check this _Incredible_ addon at Chrome Web Store :

     " Incredible  Start  Page - Productive  Start  Page  for  Chrome"


----------



## Joker (Apr 2, 2011)

i like opera more


----------



## castelinokelvin (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes dude! Chrome is a happening one now! A real good one, but Mozilla Firefox is also not bad either and even Safari!!


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 4, 2011)

Krishna Murthy said:


> Check this _Incredible_ addon at Chrome Web Store :
> 
> " Incredible  Start  Page - Productive  Start  Page  for  Chrome"



didnt like it, it actually is a big hindrance to efficient usage. who wants notes and stuff? and it bogs chrome down. good for eyecandy, but not very efficient


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

I became a fanboy of Chrome when I started using it. Now i'ts sh*t.

There is no way to enable flash player. Even if I download, and install its not working. Java is also not working.

Everything works fine in Firefox.

I use Chrome 11. And it's one of WORST browsers around.

Google needs to rethink something.



			
				Krishna Murthy said:
			
		

> " Incredible Start Page - Productive Start Page for Chrome"



No man. It's not "incredible". OK at max.


----------



## noob (Apr 6, 2011)

everything works gr8 here..using same chrome 11


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> There is no way to enable flash player. Even if I download, and install its not working. Java is also not working.
> I use Chrome 11. And it's one of WORST browsers around.


lolwut. Complaining about a beta browser.

(protip: check about:flags and see if you've enabled Click to play)


----------



## SahilGulati (Apr 6, 2011)

The only thing about chrome that I like is that it's light. Otherwise I still like Opera better.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I became a fanboy of Chrome when I started using it. Now i'ts sh*t.
> 
> There is no way to enable flash player. Even if I download, and install its not working. Java is also not working.
> 
> ...


hmm what?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> hmm what?



I think Google needs to rethink the way add-on's are implemented. Because they just don't stop crashing.

Infact, they have crashed so much....they now refuse to start. Datafox is working fine but Java addon and flash refuse to start.

Ofcourse it's Beta, so I will use it again when final version comes out.


Using Firefox for now.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I think Google needs to rethink the way add-on's are implemented. Because they just don't stop crashing.
> 
> Infact, they have crashed so much....they now refuse to start. Datafox is working fine but Java addon and flash refuse to start.



rethink what  you're probably one of the few folks complaining about this.  Add on crashes aren't Google's fault. wipe off your profile and start afresh. 

I've got 22 extensions + ~ 5-6 plugins ( incl Java & Flash). use Java about 8-10 hrs a day. No crashes here.


----------



## DontT (Apr 6, 2011)

Even I use chrome and its good.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2011)

phirephox and oh!pera FTW


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 14, 2011)

castelinokelvin said:


> Yes dude! Chrome is a happening one now! A real good one, but Mozilla Firefox is also not bad either and even *Safari!*!



I dont Like Safari at all. It is worst Browser I have ever seen.


----------

